# Salt Referendum



## Null (Nov 9, 2016)

So I was going to burn out politics after this but I've made a ton of independent decisions without consultation this month. Lets have some good oldfashioned democracy.

(P.S. If you had some sort of prank put on your account and it's not already lifted, PM me.)


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 9, 2016)

Given that it's looking like a Trump victory...
Yeah, I think a salt thread for the sheer freakout from the SJWs is going to be too hilarious to not make a thread on. We had one for Brexit and it was great.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes.

I have, like, 20+ screengrabs of Twitter and Reddit just on this fucking election.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Nov 9, 2016)

We need this time to come together as one forum, and heal over a heaping pile of salt.

Let us forget our past disagreements, and again be brothers and sisters in Lulz.


----------



## DuskEngine (Nov 9, 2016)

You said there wouldn't be a thread. I personally think mixing current politics with lolcow stuff is pretty corrosive. I would have felt the same way in the event of a Clinton victory.


----------



## Zvantastika (Nov 9, 2016)

I say Yes. I'm not Murican and don't really care for politics but it's better to have it and don't need it than, well you know. Same rules as the whole internet could apply, "You don't like it, don't click on it", just like with other boards, just because it's there doesn't mean you HAVE to read it or anything, it's just there and that's it.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Nov 9, 2016)

lots of salty hillary suppporters need to get banned


----------



## John Titor (Nov 9, 2016)

Get it over with and then close it on the inauguration.


----------



## Null (Nov 9, 2016)

Alright lets do this. @Randall Fragg, the honor is yours.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Nov 9, 2016)

Come, let us all prepare to harvest the lolcows, and give thanks to the glory that is Trump, and the bounty of excessively salty milk he has brought us!


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 9, 2016)

Please! This is what I live for. No matter who wins, this shit will be a blast. Especially with how close it has been. It is going to crush whoever loses to the point of insanity.


----------



## Bugaboo (Nov 9, 2016)

I've seen a few people on Tumblr who have been getting super pissed at people who voted third party. Tumblr will be up in arms if Trump wins


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 9, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/donald-trump-victory-salt.25651/
It's live.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 9, 2016)

Null said:


> So I was going to burn out politics after this but I've made a ton of independent decisions without consultation this month. Lets have some good oldfashioned democracy.
> 
> (P.S. If you had some sort of prank put on your account and it's not already lifted, PM me.)



I'm all for it, but worry about overlap. Each individual Rat King candidate is going to be melting down in style.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 9, 2016)

Null said:


> So I was going to burn out politics after this but I've made a ton of independent decisions without consultation this month. Lets have some good oldfashioned democracy.
> 
> (P.S. If you had some sort of prank put on your account and it's not already lifted, PM me.)




But if for some godforsaken reason he doesn't pull it off, the thread stays?


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Dec 4, 2016)

This is what I think of this whole forum; we mock everyone and every group who is crazy or in someway able to generate some form of lulz. I commented on the "salt right" thread and it seems the forum contradicts an internet rule that @Zvantastika said which is "You don't like it, Don't click on it". 

The forums contradicted that rule by casting the thread into spergatory and that leads me to ask this: If you can have so many threads that bash the leftists, then why can't there be a proportionate amount of threads bashing the right wing. If you identify with the alt right, progressives, republicans, democrats or any other political party in any nation; DON'T CLICK THE LINK LEADING TO A THREAD THAT IS INEVITABLY GOING TO BE BASHING WHAT YOU IDENTIFY WITH.

To me, it's hypocritical to have a site that mocks and makes fun of everybody, but when something that is seen as a valid movement or person is mocked, it is almost taboo to joke or make fun of it.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2016)

King Kong... with wings? said:


> This is what I think of this whole forum; we mock everyone and every group who is crazy or in someway able to generate some form of lulz. I commented on the "salt right" thread and it seems the forum contradicts an internet rule that @Zvantastika said which is "You don't like it, Don't click on it".



What the fuck even is the alt right though?  At this point, both salt threads have been deleted, the Trump salt thread and the salt-right thread.

Lolcows are particular people, and community watch is for specific communities that produce lolcows.  General threads, like fandom threads and "people with an opinion I don't like" threads, have a bad history.  Fandom threads are outright banned with a couple exceptions.  Politics threads in CW should be at least somewhat specific imo, as opposed to these broad swaths of political opinion.

While there are definitely a shit-ton of threads mocking leftists, other than the general Trump salt thread, there isn't really a pure "ha ha liberal faggots" thread just directed at the entire left.

As for nuking E&N, I'm more okay with that than what led up to it.


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Dec 4, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> What the fuck even is the alt right though?  At this point, both salt threads have been deleted, the Trump salt thread and the salt-right thread.
> 
> Lolcows are particular people, and community watch is for specific communities that produce lolcows.  General threads, like fandom threads and "people with an opinion I don't like" threads, have a bad history.  Fandom threads are outright banned with a couple exceptions.  Politics threads in CW should be at least somewhat specific imo, as opposed to these broad swaths of political opinion.
> 
> ...


you do have a point on that actually. I admit having no clue on what a good definition on what the alt right is myself, but you do have a point about political threads need to be more precise


----------

